# Rabbit Rescue on Facebook!



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Keep up to date with Starlight's Rabbit Rescue on facebook!!

Starlight's Rabbit Rescue | Facebook

We currently have 28 rabbits looking for a new home, and we rehome nationally. We offer bonding if you are local/can get to us, and are more than happy to give advice when needed.


----------

